# UPGREADING.....Center console Vs Walkaround??



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm looking to upgrade from my 2003 21ft cape horn but I'm not sure what I want to get. I'm thinking something around 25ft or so but I also need to be able to trailer it. I will be fishing and diving mostly but i not opposed to taking a Honda generator and a portable hatch a/c unit so I can camp with the wife. Those of you that have Walkarounds how do you like them and would you buy another walk? Pros,cons and pics are welcomed. Thanks guys!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I didn't have a walk-around but my cuddy got used mostly for storage which was kinda nice anyway. It was also good to get out of the weather. We always made plans to camp out but never did. MY next boat will be a Center console. I think a cuddy in the size boat your looking at would be pretty nice to actually camp out in.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks Beast!


----------



## 230 Cobia (Mar 25, 2008)

I like my walk around it is great for storage as far as camping not enough room to sleep comfortibly for two people. It is great to get out of the weather and in the winter small heater with the curtins up is the shit, in the summer it is a sweat box. When I buy anouther boat it will be a center console due to weight & fuel economy but my wife loves the cabin so who knows


----------



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

Marmidor. I think with what you've been wanting to do, ie. Rig trip, the walkaround would be the better choice. Sleep out of the elements, place to eat out of the rain comfortably, and no one wants to see your white a$$ when your changin. I myself will probably upgrade ro a walkaround eventually.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Maybe by than ill be in the market cowboy...


----------



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

Ox, if you need a ride every once in a while to get your "saltwater fix" in, let me know. I could use some strategy on slammin the gillbreathers. Only thing is, weekends only when I can do it.


Support search and rescue, get lost.


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

Check out the dusky 256 fisherman's cuddy. Great boat!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks cowboy, My wife likes to fish too but gets bored if not catching lol. Maybe if they both go they wont get bored lol.


back on the topic cabins do get very hot The AC is a great idea


----------



## mitch mako 21 (May 30, 2009)

We love our cuddy, and have the portable Cruise-air for the hatch, as well as the Honda 2000 gen. In my opinion, ac is a must to sleep. Plus, having the bathroom is great too


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

I have always wanted CCs but with a 6 yr old girl, a cuddy is leaning in my decision to be able to camp w/ family. on night fishing trips your so tired you can sleep anywhere even if a little crowded especially out of the elements. my girl wants a boat so the dog can go to the beach also.....


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

mitch mako 21 said:


> We love our cuddy, and have the portable Cruise-air for the hatch, as well as the Honda 2000 gen. In my opinion, ac is a must to sleep. Plus, having the bathroom is great too


ABSOLUTELY!! There is NO way I could sleep in a cabin with no air in the summer time!


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

I have a 22ft angler cuddy and would never buy a cuddy again. The cuddy never gets used. I guess for certain people it would. I'm all about filling the cooler with fish and I like the room in center consoles better. You can't stop the mold from growing down there with all the humidity we have. Summertime you cab barely stand to be in there more than a minute with no AC. Its just a giant waste of space. The point of me getting the cuddy was for the wife to be comfortable and as it turned out she barely ever comes anyway. My next boat will be a dusky CC.


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

When I'm old I'll get a Parker with the enclosed air conditioned cockpit.


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

The upper 25 footers do have nice roomy cuddies but like mentioned above, it usually turns out to be a big storage room. Pulse you lose the fish ability on the bow of the boat. We usually put our tent in the boat and pitch it on the island. So much fun!

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 21, 2011)

BigSlick said:


> I have a 22ft angler cuddy and would never buy a cuddy again. The cuddy never gets used. I guess for certain people it would. I'm all about filling the cooler with fish and I like the room in center consoles better. You can't stop the mold from growing down there with all the humidity we have. Summertime you cab barely stand to be in there more than a minute with no AC. Its just a giant waste of space. The point of me getting the cuddy was for the wife to be comfortable and as it turned out she barely ever comes anyway. My next boat will be a dusky CC.


What he said.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

WELL I have decided to stick to a CENTER CONSOLE! Now what am I going to upgrade to????


----------



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

Boston Whalet Outrage 27 loaded with twin 250's...oh wait, i think i may be dreaming again


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Coastal Cowboy said:


> Boston Whalet Outrage 27 loaded with twin 250's...oh wait, i think i may be dreaming again


ACTUALLY I have looked at several of them today online.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

YOU MEAN WHAT ARE WEEEE GONNA GET RIGHT???:whistling::whistling::thumbup:


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Snatch it said:


> YOU MEAN WHAT ARE WEEEE GONNA GET RIGHT???:whistling::whistling::thumbup:


You know it hand!!!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Snatch it said:


> YOU MEAN WHAT ARE WEEEE GONNA GET RIGHT???:whistling::whistling::thumbup:


It's gonna be a TUNA RAPER!!!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

marmidor said:


> It's gonna be a TUNA RAPER!!!


NICEEEE:laughing::laughing::whistling::thumbup:


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Man I pass by a Cape Horn 31xs w/ twin 250's on the way to school....I'm going to rear end someone eye banging that thing one day


----------



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

Just remember, i wanna be in your boat when you to...w me in with no gas from the rigs...


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

sniperpeeps said:


> Man I pass by a Cape Horn 31xs w/ twin 250's on the way to school....I'm going to rear end someone eye banging that thing one day


Man the 32xs are BADA$$!! I hope I can swing one like that but.......


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

marmidor said:


> Man the 32xs are BADA$$!! I hope I can swing one like that but.......



Whatever the chances are of winning the lottery are my chances of owning that boat any time soon


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

a few people mentioned dusky.. im for one also and the old makos. Dont forget Dusky makes a FAC fish around cuddy. Ive seen one that was 21-22 with a hard top and it was roomy


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

sniperpeeps said:


> Whatever the chances are of winning the lottery are my chances of owning that boat any time soon


Haha I hear ya! We have the same chances.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

FISHBOXFULL said:


> a few people mentioned dusky.. im for one also and the old makos. Dont forget Dusky makes a FAC fish around cuddy. Ive seen one that was 21-22 with a hard top and it was roomy


Dusky is a fine boat for sure. I'm looking at them!


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 2, 2007)

I got $500 cash for your old cape. I don't even want a/c...


----------



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

So, when are you buying?


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Coastal Cowboy said:


> So, when are you buying?


We are looking at our options now. As soon as we decide what we want then we will move forward. I still have to sale my cape but I MAY have a buyer for it already. 

Slayer $550 and we will talk!! Haha you my boy blue!!!


----------



## mitch mako 21 (May 30, 2009)

I know of a 31 Contender, 1998 package with ox66 250s, somewhere around 40k with trailer...Gulf Breeze


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 2, 2007)

I got $1000 cash, one slightly used suburban, and a case of beer....:thumbsup:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

One of my favorites is the Contender Fish Around. You still have (almost) the same "fishability" as a center console, but with a small cabin.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 2, 2007)

All jokes aside, no way will I have a cabin again....unless its like a sportfish or something of that style of boat. I hated my cuddy, lose too much deck space. Think real hard about how much you would actually use it.:no:


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

DragonSlayer said:


> All jokes aside, no way will I have a cabin again....unless its like a sportfish or something of that style of boat. I hated my cuddy, lose too much deck space. Think real hard about how much you would actually use it.:no:


Yeah I no brotha. I told you many years ago I would never have a walk for the reasons you mentioned. I'm gonna stay with a center console.


----------



## mitch mako 21 (May 30, 2009)

by the way the contender is center console


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm coming in late on this,but...

I had a 21cc and was talked into buying it because of "fishability." I loved the boat.

I now have a 25wac. I LOVE this boat. Four divers can gear up with a 150qt cooler. I camp when it is cool or cold. I am 6'4" and two of me can sleep comfortably in this cabin. As far as fishability is concerned: a good captain can work the boat around the fish (not being a smart ass, just saying). I have yet to install my custom half top, but 2 things I will do to improve upon fishability: have "oh crap" handles on the port and starboard side of the top so you can reach the front of the boat while fighting a fish (at anchor). Also "oh crap" handles behind the rocket launchers for passengers while underway @ wot! 
I will only buy wac from now on. However, to each their own.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

SaltAddict said:


> I'm coming in late on this,but...
> 
> I had a 21cc and was talked into buying it because of "fishability." I loved the boat.
> 
> ...


Thanks salt!!! Maybe one day we can get a dive in together!!


----------



## Gonzo (Sep 17, 2010)

My brother from another mother! What up? You post you shopping and did not even tell me! Nice! Be happy to tune up that bad boy for you too! Ha! Man, congrats! I hope you get to find something and pull the trigger! I know the excitement of getting another boat! Count me in on that rig trip as well.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Gonzo said:


> My brother from another mother! What up? You post you shopping and did not even tell me! Nice! Be happy to tune up that bad boy for you too! Ha! Man, congrats! I hope you get to find something and pull the trigger! I know the excitement of getting another boat! Count me in on that rig trip as well.


Haha brotha sorry! It's on this year bro!!!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

My wife wanted a walkaround at first but it was hard to find one we liked. We ended up getting a 25ft cc that has a bathroom in the front of the center console. I don't think I would ever get a walkaround unless it was a boat in the mid 30's. Just takes up too much room and ends up being a storage place. My boat has the room to take 4 divers with 3 tanks a piece and not have anything out on the deck.



sniperpeeps said:


> Man I pass by a Cape Horn 31xs w/ twin 250's on the way to school....I'm going to rear end someone eye banging that thing one day


This wouldn't be one of them at the boat place near Hurlburt would it? I have seen two nice larger capes with twins on them there for a couple months.


----------



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

Although I agree a 25' would make the better WA for cabin space, my 22' ain't bad at all. I fish year' round and go out as long as the seas make it fun. So a 50 degree ride is comfortable anytime. We left out with the raw water frozen one day this past winter and had a blast, staying warm and comfortable all day. Fish were biting with a vengeance without another boat in sight the whole day.....NICE!

Then we've been caught in rain and stayed bone dry. Wind picks up, we just slow down and ride with no spray in the face. In summer, the hatch stays open directing air through the cabin and helm, plus I've added a couple of fans sitting on the helm. It's no worse than any other boat in FL's relentless sun. In fact, I added a shade feature that is probably the best thing I've done to the boat.

Everything's a trade off with boats. A CC is going to be faster for sure. But I couldn't imagine having any more fun than what I've had with this thing.


----------



## Gonzo (Sep 17, 2010)

I pass by those at Hurlburt everyday and think the same thing! Man, I am going to rear end someone for glaring at that boat. I just saw today it was not there. Not sure if they took it to the back to clean or they sold it. There was a blue, a red and a white there and it seems all three have been sold. What a beautiful boat!!

I went to their website, and they are also building a 27 footer. That should be a popular one as well as long as they don't overprice it. It seems Cape Horn is having a great comeback year and selling quite a few of them and recently seen online the price go up by 10k.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

http://www.boattrader.com/listing/2...ay-For-Delivery-And-Gas-To-The-Top-)-99646633

This would do the trick! Give me a ring if you would like to take a look.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Have a cuddy now and would never buy another one for how we fish. Unless it's a 36 ft Grady or something. A CC would work much better.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

mitch mako 21 said:


> by the way the contender is center console


Might want to take a look at the Fish Around. It's categorized as a walk around, which in most circles would make it a cuddy.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

I think a cuddy is great if you are fishing in the cold wind a lot, but in Florida you are not. They are much more for North Carolina and north. Running AC BURNS gas to keep any cuddy cool enough to sit in and I hate going into those things on anything under 30ft, too easy to get sea sick. On any modern CC over 24ft there is plenty of room for a porta potty and to change and what not in the console. Overnight camping is mostly a romantic fantasy, rarely would you rather sleep on your boat than in a tent on land. I will agree those Fish Arounds are nice, they may become very popular in the future.


----------



## wardicus79 (Apr 12, 2012)

*another horn?*

why not considering a bigger horn ? i love mine ... whats your opinion ? sticking with cc i like it:thumbup:


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

wardicus79 said:


> why not considering a bigger horn ? i love mine ... whats your opinion ? sticking with cc i like it:thumbup:


I love cape horns but the wife wants a little more fit and finish. What cape do you have?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

If you can EAT, SLEEP, and POOP on a boat the interest payments can be a deduction as a second home.

A "cabin" however small means you can sleep as long as it has a bed of some sort. A strapped on grill counts as "eating" and a small port-a -potty count for the "pooping".

But really, on any boat less than say 32', the "cabin" is useless on any day trip.

But it does count as a "second home", just as any camper or home trailer.

Jim
Jim


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

http://orlando.craigslist.org/boa/2945181364.html
if i could i would....


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

jim t said:


> If you can EAT, SLEEP, and POOP on a boat the interest payments can be a deduction as a second home.
> 
> A "cabin" however small means you can sleep as long as it has a bed of some sort. A strapped on grill counts as "eating" and a small port-a -potty count for the "pooping".
> 
> ...


Huh?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

You can deduct the interest payments on your boat loan from your federal income tax return as a "mortgage" if you cook, sleep and poop on the boat.

You are allowed "mortgage payment " deductions on up to 2 homes. Even if you rent the first home, you can take a tax deduction on a second home. A boat can qualify as a second home. So can an RV or a pulled trailer like an airstream. (cook, sleep, poop).

Jim


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

marmidor said:


> I'm looking to upgrade from my 2003 21ft cape horn but I'm not sure what I want to get. I'm thinking something around 25ft or so but I also need to be able to trailer it. I will be fishing and diving mostly but i not opposed to taking a Honda generator and a portable hatch a/c unit so I can camp with the wife. Those of you that have Walkarounds how do you like them and would you buy another walk? Pros,cons and pics are welcomed. Thanks guys!


I have had Center Consoles and Walk arounds like the one in my pic. The walk around is the way to go, no spray, you can use in the winter time and its not cold, store fishing poles in cabin and lock it and not worry about someone stealing them, ect... Walk around cuddy are the way to go.


----------

